# Cockatiel doesn't step up



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

It seems its impossible for him to step up.
I literally have my hand right next to him and doesn't run away but after i move my finger above his feet and give him a slight push he flies away.

He eats treats from both my hand and the palm of my hand normally.

And i even try to lure him to my finger using a treat but after he realizes that he needs to step up, he runs away again.

What should i do with him?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Will he step up on to a stick of some sort?


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

shaenne said:


> Will he step up on to a stick of some sort?


Nope. He's even more scared of it.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Doesn't trust you yet, how long have you had him?


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

kr90au said:


> Doesn't trust you yet, how long have you had him?


3 months since i got him from a pet shop.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like you need to work on more taming. There are a bunch of taming stickies in the sticky library. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 This one is a good place to start.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

it could take a full year before he gives you any real trust, try using a familiar perch he likes as the step between his perch and stepping up to your hand.


----------

